# Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 - Programm hängt sich auf, ich kann nix machen



## Ayira (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte ja schon vorher meine Probleme mit dem Programm, aber zumindest ist es gelaufen. Ganz am Anfang sogar ohne Probleme. 
Ich habe meinen Laptop, Marke Toshiba Satellite, neu aufgesetzt. (mittels Recovery, also sollte mein System wieder so funktionieren wie ganz am Anfang). 

Die Installation funktioniert problemlos, das Programm lässt sich starten. Dann, wenn ich was anklicke, egal was - es kann auch nur das Schnittfenster sein - hängt er sich auf, reagiert nicht mehr, muss beendet werden. Ich habe nochmal neu installiert, wieder dasselbe. Ich kapier es einfach nicht. 

Am anfang bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, der Treiber meiner Soundkarte würde Direct X aufnahmen nicht unterstützen, das habe ich aber damals auch bekommen und es ging trotzdem. Ich verzweifle noch, denn ich brauche das Programm für mein Diplomprojekt. 

Ach ja: Ich arbeite mit Vista. Ich weiß, dass es bei Premiere da Probleme gibt. Aber es HAT ja mal funktioniert ... 

Im übrigen lauft das Programm mit unserer Schullinzenz, also kann ich auch nicht einfach upgraden auf cs3, wie ich mal wo gelesen habe - davon mal abgesehen, dass mir das zum Schulgebrauch einfach zu teuer ist. Gibts Rettung? Irgendwas? 

Für jede Hilfe dankbar,
lg Ayira


----------



## Ayira (24. Oktober 2008)

Da es offenbar keine Rettung gibt - zumindest fand ich keine - spiele ich nun mit dem Gedanken, den Laptop von Grund auf neu aufzusetzen. Nicht mit Recovery, sondern eins nach dem anderen. 
Ich überlege weiter, ob es nicht gleich gscheiter ist, mir vielleicht Vista Ultimate zu besorgen. Ich habe da nur keine Erfahrungen. Ist das besser als Home Premium? Auch im Bezug auf Adobe Premiere 2.0 und der Creative Suite cs2. 
Weiß da wer was? 

XP ist so ne Sache. Auf Vista-Computern ist nicht gewährleistet, dass XP korrekt läuft. Da habe ich schon Erfahrungsberichte gehört und ich will mit nicht XP kaufen, wenns dann lauter Mängel gibt. 

lg Ayia.


----------

